# how were these plate printed



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Good evening
Does anyone know how these plates were done?

Creations by You: Internet Production - Personalized Photo Plate

I have someone wanting plates with photos on them for dinners, but I am not sure if sublimation plates can be used to eat from. These say they can be used for dinner, but they are plastic. Just curious what type of process this is for plastic plates
Any help is greatly appreciated.


Thanks so much


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Chris.. no the sub plates you cant eat off of. there was a company that had glass plates that you subbed on the back of that you could eat on.. Ill see if i can find out who for you..
sue


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

hmm ok.. the company that had them no longer does from what i can understand..sorry i couldnt help.. the only ones i can find are the regular dyesub ones.. pfffff.. I hate it when products disappear..


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Gut reaction was it was done with Creative Photo Concepts - Creative Photo Concepts - Home Based Business Opportunity Personalized Gifts from Photos. But, there is writing on the raised portion of the plate and I have not seen this done by their products. Only way it could be sublimation with an uneven surface is to use a vacuum oven. The plates are probably plastic since they are unbreakable. Interesting product and the price is pretty good as well.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

I believe those are a melamine plate. The image is applied in-mold. Contact Halsey Inc - Buy Direct and Save! School Compartment Trays, Plates, Cups, Bowls for wholesale.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Maybe I did not make myself clear enough. I am trying to find out how the plates are printed. Since they are not sublimation and you can actually eat off of them how did they get the image on there?

Thanks again
Teresa


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I have sublimated plate to look like these using sand bags. what I did is cut the tranfer for the center of the plate and then cut the tranfer for the rim of the plate and places them on the plate and with Pro Spray and placed a sand bag on the plate and placed it in the oven for 15 min at 400 and they work. But not to eat off of.


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

selzler said:


> I have sublimated plate to look like these using sand bags. what I did is cut the tranfer for the center of the plate and then cut the tranfer for the rim of the plate and places them on the plate and with Pro Spray and placed a sand bag on the plate and placed it in the oven for 15 min at 400 and they work. But not to eat off of.


My question is really about how they can be used for dinnerware. I have a customer wanting them for her restaurant but they tell me sublimation cannot be used to eat off of since the coating could possibly come off. So I am really trying to find out how the ones I showed could be eaten off of, and was told maybe a vacuum seal. Anyways that is what I am looking for, something that can be used for everyday eating and not just to sit on a shelf

Thanks again


----------

